# General > The Literature Network >  New Moderators

## Admin

AimusSage has become our 4th moderator, and Nightshade our 5th. Everyone say congratulations.

----------


## Nightshade

Congrats aimus!!

 :Banana:

----------


## grace86

Congratulations Aimus!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Yay Aimus and Night!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Hey, good news! Congratulations to you both.  :Banana:   :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

Uh oh sounds like trouble...LOL...congrats.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Good choices, both.  :Thumbs Up:  Congratulations.

/Claes

----------


## Nightshade

Thanks  :Biggrin:  




> Uh oh sounds like trouble...LOL...congrats.


What do you mean trouble, us? Never.... :FRlol:

----------


## B-Mental

quite a conspiracy in the making as far as I can see Night.

----------


## kathycf

Well, I could see Aim and Night making a love of smilies and turnips mandatory... :Tongue:  

Is that the kind of trouble?

----------


## B-Mental

for starters, and then Scher will force everyone to profess their love for kit-kats.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Excellent choices both. Conrats.

----------


## andave_ya

hurray! worthy people both. :-)

----------


## muhsin

Really worthey andave. I congratulates the two heads. Hurray!!!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

~ducks and covers~ The balance of power has shifted!!  :Eek2: 

Only joking - congratulations to the two latest members with keys to the "BIG RED BUTTON ROOM"!!

----------


## Nightshade

ah you mean the BIG RED BUTTON OF DOOM ROOM

 :FRlol:   :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Apologies - I never get far enough across the minefields to get a look at the name on the door.  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats Aimus and Night !  :Biggrin:  Now we wont see you visible anymore and maybe you'll be posting less on the forums.

Good Luck with the new responsibilities  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Hey, congratualtions Aimus and Night. I do hope you will post as usual. As a side note, be lenient with me.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> As a side note, be lenient with me.


 :FRlol: 

I see your work has increased Virgil, you'll now have to keep 5 big B's (boss) happy  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

If anything Maddie my post count may go through the roof as I think Ill have to read every post so no more scipping great chunks.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I am happy for both of you, but, I'll miss you guys.

----------


## Basil

Oh, I see how it is. It's just a big POPULARITY CONTEST, isn't it?? Why else would I be passed over time and time again?  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 












( :Tongue: )

----------


## papayahed

Hey Congrats Aim and Nightie!!!!!! You are now "The Man". :FRlol: 




> Oh, I see how it is. It's just a big POPULARITY CONTEST, isn't it?? Why else would I be passed over time and time again?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel always the bridesmaid never the bride. :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

I hope we wouldn't have our threads/posts edited by Aimus for not having mentioned any "turnip" or a "turnipy" thing in them.  :Tongue: 

Have fun straightening out the naughty ropes!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Woohoo!!! Congrats Night + Aimus!!! Time for some dancing bananas!!! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## grace86

Congratulations Night!!! 

Glad you both are doing this.

----------


## Schokokeks

This is good news, cookies for you both !!!
I'm sure you'll do a great job  :Nod: .

----------


## Niamh

wow! weldone you two! congrats!

----------


## AimusSage

Yay! Night is a mod!!!! Congratulations!!!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Thanks everyone, it means a lot to me that all of you so readily accept the fact that from now on every post must contain at least a reference to turnips or risk being destroyed by legions of war mongering guinea pigs, unleashed by the Big Red Mod Button of Doom room's powers!!  :Wink: 

(infact, the room has recently been upgraded with a special wipe out all function key, courtesy of MARTIAN KNIVES INC!  :Nod:  It's still in beta testing, so if you find the internet has exploded, do not despair, it will return once beta testing is completed.)

But that's enough mod secrets unveiled by a happy new mod. Don't think I'm watching you, because I'm probably too busy eating turnips anyway, but can you really count on it that I'm not watching, Well, can you?

----------


## Niamh

> Yay! Night is a mod!!!! Congratulations!!!!! 
> 
> Thanks everyone, it means a lot to me that all of you so readily accept the fact that from now on every post must contain at least a reference to turnips or risk being destroyed by legions of war mongering guinea pigs, unleashed by the Big Red Mod Button of Doom room's powers!! 
> 
> (infact, the room has recently been upgraded with a special wipe out all function key, courtesy of MARTIAN KNIVES INC!  It's still in beta testing, so if you find the internet has exploded, do not despair, it will return once beta testing is completed.)
> 
> But that's enough mod secrets unveiled by a happy new mod. Don't think I'm watching you, because I'm probably too busy eating turnips anyway, but can you really count on it that I'm not watching, Well, can you?


why do i feel like i'm suddenly apart of the wacky world of the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy? :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

> Yay! Night is a mod!!!! Congratulations!!!!! 
> 
> Thanks everyone, it means a lot to me that all of you so readily accept the fact that from now on every post must contain at least a reference to turnips *and smilies!*or risk being destroyed by legions of war mongering guinea pigs*and penguins*, unleashed by the Big Red Mod Button of Doom room's powers!! 
> 
> (infact, the room has recently been upgraded with a special wipe out all function key, courtesy of MARTIAN KNIVES INC!  It's still in beta testing, so if you find the internet has exploded, do not despair, it will return once beta testing is completed.)
> 
> But that's enough mod secrets unveiled by a happy new mod. Don't think I'm watching you, because I'm probably too busy eating turnips anyway, but can you really count on it that I'm not watching, Well, can you?


how could you forget the smilies *sniff*  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

> for starters, and then Scher will force everyone to profess their love for kit-kats.


What do you mean 'force'??? Thought everyone does that 5 times a day naturally anyway???

Congrats, Aimus and Night!  :Smile: 

KitKats all around to mark this event!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Hey, congratulations, friends! I hope you enjoy your new posts. I was just sitting down to a nice meal of turnip & kit-kat pie with smilie sprinkles on top. How nice! Again, congratulations, Night and Aimus!

----------


## kiz_paws

Although I am just the new kid on the block, please accept my sincere congratulations on this momentous occasion for Aimus & Nightshade!  :Smile: 

**coffee all round, since that is what I am best known for, lol!**

----------


## Madhuri

> (infact, the room has recently been upgraded with a special wipe out all function key, courtesy of MARTIAN KNIVES INC!  It's still in beta testing, so if you find the internet has exploded, do not despair, it will return once beta testing is completed.)


Are you by any chance hiring testers? I can be of help  :Nod:  I wouldn't mind relocating to Mars. And, as a perk I want only one thing -- an ocassional peek inside the Doom Room  :Tongue: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## mtpspur

Congratulations to the new moderators. Don't really know the inner workings of LitNet because I usually annoy Logos when I want something. That probably won't change. But you two are often worth reading and have a level-headed manner of writing. Hope you enjoy your work.

----------


## toni

Congratulations to Night and Aimus! lol Litnet will be more turnipey and more smiling. Aaaaand, we hafta be more careful..(they are watchin' us) :Eek2:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations Night and Aimus!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Congratulations

However this now means that I am unable to use the term three-headed modster, does "the 5 pillars of modlam" work?

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Congrats to both Night and Aimus. Of course I realize that now we will all be required to do homage to the great smilie turnip:

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats you two  :Smile: 

i hope this doesn't mean we'll have to pay a tithe (in turnips of course) to the alien king

Nighty, won't your new job clash with your long-standing vocation as a Catholic nun ?  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> Are you by any chance hiring testers? I can be of help  I wouldn't mind relocating to Mars. And, as a perk I want only one thing -- an ocassional peek inside the Doom Room


Sorry, you're free to come to mars and enjoy the planet, but all beta testing is done in-house.  :Smile: 



> Congratulations to the new moderators. Don't really know the inner workings of LitNet because I usually annoy Logos when I want something. That probably won't change. But you two are often worth reading and have a level-headed manner of writing. Hope you enjoy your work.


Uhm I can see how Night has a level headed manner of writing and is worth reading, but me?!?!? I should hope not, I take great care in being as silly and incomprensible as possible, although, I admit, it doesn't always work. The only times I try not to be silly are serious matters involving turnips or rule-offenders and other sorts of seriousness.  :Goof: 

And all ye others who congratulated Night and me: THANK YOU! Or MUCHAS GRACIAS! as they say in hip Martian turnip farms.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

Congrats to both! I have no idea whats changed but...there u are anyway. 

Who made A-mess a mod??? Bad enough thats his king of Mars...really....am i the only one who can see through his turnips?

----------


## Madhuri

> Sorry, you're free to come to mars and enjoy the planet, but all beta testing is done in-house.


Ummm......I have to say you really really need me, the fundamentals of testing need a brush up  :Tongue: , beta testing is done in real environment by real users  :Smile:  See, I have given you enough reason to hire me.

Anyhow, I can still come to Mars  :Nod:  Will it be an all expenses paid trip?  :Tongue:

----------


## mtpspur

To aimusage--I usually read your posts with the idea you are using gentle humor/satire to make your point--as I try to with a hammer--sorry that wasn't clear.

----------


## AimusSage

> To aimusage--I usually read your posts with the idea you are using gentle humor/satire to make your point--as I try to with a hammer--sorry that wasn't clear.


Oh, sometimes the mist is a little too much for me, and I can't see the trees in the swamp, don't worry, you were perfectly clear, I was speaking in cubicles.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> But you two are often worth reading and have a level-headed manner of writing. Hope you enjoy your work.


ehe what? are you sure you have the right people?



> Uhm I can see how Night has a level headed manner of writing and is worth reading, but me?!?!? I should hope not, I take great care in being as silly and incomprensible as possible, although, I admit, it doesn't always work. The only times I try not to be silly are serious matters involving turnips or rule-offenders and other sorts of seriousness.


Right ok so now you really have gone bananas Aimus I am not leverl headed ...I ran around going YAY!! I have been elevated to modderdom yesterday....hardly level headed... :Tongue: 



> To aimusage--I usually read your posts with the idea you are using gentle humor/satire to make your point--as I try to with a hammer--sorry that wasn't clear.


 Actually mtpspur your right that is what he does, he just will never admit it.

----------


## optimisticnad



----------


## Jay

> for starters, and then Scher will force everyone to profess their love for kit-kats.


If anybody has to be forced to profess their love for KitKats, I say they deserve being forced to do so!  :Tongue: 

Congrats, Night and Aimus!

----------


## B-Mental

See what I mean!!!!! *runs away*

----------


## Dante Wodehouse

For the record, I love KitKats.

----------


## Scheherazade

> See what I mean!!!!! *runs away*


Stop pretending, B!

I didn't want to do this but didn't you dress up as a KitKat bar last Halloween because you love 'em so much??

----------


## kiz_paws

> The traditional four finger version of this chocolate bar was originally launched in September 1935 in the UK as Rowntree's Chocolate Crisp (price: 2d). The two finger version was launched May 15, 1936. Rowntree's Chocolate Crisp was renamed Kit Kat Chocolate Crisp in 1937, and subsequently just Kit Kat after World War II. The name is believed to have come from the Kit-Cat Club, an 18th Century Whig literary club founded in the reign of James II and located at Christopher Catling ("Kit Cat")'s pie-house in Shire Lane, by Temple Bar. A meeting place of the Kit-Cat Club had such low ceilings that paintings hung inside needed to be especially short. Such paintings were later named after the club as 'Kit Kats', as was a type of mutton pie.


http://encyclopedia.tfd.com/Kit+Kat

Just a bit of kit kat trivia ... carry on!  :Wink:

----------


## B-Mental

Scher you sick puppy, that isn't me! Cute get up for you, though you went a little heavy on the make up if you ask me. And Kiz, doggone it, don't succumb to the darkside. You must fight it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scher you sick puppy, that isn't me! Cute get up for you, though you went a little heavy on the make up if you ask me.


You see, I was _green_ with envy because you got to be the KitKat...

*dies laughing at her own joke* 




> And Kiz, doggone it, don't succumb to the darkside. You must fight it.


 _"Resistance is futile; prepare to be assimilated"._

----------


## RJbibliophil

Congrats Night and Aimus!

----------


## Pensive

> Congrats Night and Aimus!


Welcome back, RJ! It's nice to see you after such a long time.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Yes, RJ is back. Welcome! Nice to see you around.  :Smile:

----------

